# "Bumble Bee" Teaser. .22 LR NAA



## USAFVET98 (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a teaser of the newest member of the NAA group, the "Bumble Bee".

I have to finish it tomorrow.

As always, comments and critiques are greatly appreciated..


----------



## CSue (Feb 3, 2010)

That looks pretty cool, Brian!


----------



## snyiper (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmm wonder if it will shoot stingers!! Nice job


----------



## bgibb42 (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks great to me! :biggrin:

<----


----------

